# Projector recommendation for medium room



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone know the best bang for the buck for around 600$?

My room is meduim sized 18x12ft and I will be using it only at night time. 

I don't need a lot of inputs, bells and whistles, just need something minimal but with solid picture


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

The Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 710HD 720p 3LCD Projector is a really good entry level PJ and has the 3LCD chip technology and for the money it is a really good PJ, prices range from $599 to $649 as $599 is the sale price on it, check out the info on it over at the Epson site here :T

Keep in mind that this PJ is not 3D

Also i didn't see that the site has the price on the right side at the time of typing this and if not allowed i apologize and will remove the link it if not allowed. :gulp:


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Starmaster said:


> The Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 710HD 720p 3LCD Projector is a really good entry level PJ and has the 3LCD chip technology and for the money it is a really good PJ, prices range from $599 to $649 as $599 is the sale price on it, check out the info on it over at the Epson site here :T
> 
> Keep in mind that this PJ is not 3D
> 
> Also i didn't see that the site has the price on the right side at the time of typing this and if not allowed i apologize and will remove the link it if not allowed. :gulp:


Oh that looks exactly what I am looking for. I don't really care about 3d stuff, I think it's gonna die out anyways...lddude: Loomens 2800 (pretty good I think?)

Thanks


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I was going to suggest looking at the used market... maybe an older JVC RS-1? You might be able to get one for around a grand. Might require some research tho...


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

27dnast said:


> I was going to suggest looking at the used market... maybe an older JVC RS-1? You might be able to get one for around a grand. Might require some research tho...


I am skeptic about used projectors... I worn as an A/V tech and there is a lot of maintenace on these things...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

rokus666 said:


> I am skeptic about used projectors... I worn as an A/V tech and there is a lot of maintenace on these things...


??? All I do is clean the filter and change the bulb on my old Epson 1080p.


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

ellisr63 said:


> ??? All I do is clean the filter and change the bulb on my old Epson 1080p.


True that... but sometimes the rectifier can burn and it could get complicated to fix...


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah... I'm not necessarily advocating it. 

TYPEA bought one, cleaned it up, and apparently is thrilled...

I guess by the same token, you could poke around for B-Stock.

I guess I'm always looking for more... for less! :T


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

27dnast said:


> Yeah... I'm not necessarily advocating it.
> 
> TYPEA bought one, cleaned it up, and apparently is thrilled...
> 
> ...


I am not really affraid of B-stock. it's actually a good way to get a good deal on a good piece...

Still snooping around ebay and slick deals


----------

